# got a dell a810 printer, guys know any lexmark drivers that'd work on my mac



## Dj Spetsnaz (May 17, 2009)

i just got a mac and i've got this dell printer aio 810
i've heard that every dell printer had a lexmark counterpart

please help me


----------



## DeltaMac (May 17, 2009)

Sorry, the 810 is another example of the cheap Dell printer, which is a host-based printer. Even if there is a Lexmark counterpart, that doesn't mean that the Lexmark driver will work - Dell often has custom system boards in their printers.
Oh yes, Host-based means Windows-only. Most people have poor luck with Dell printers on OS X.
So, even if there was a Lexmark driver, it would still be for Windows-only.
For better results, try a more mainstream printer, such as Epson, HP or Canon. Well, just my .02&#8364; on that.


----------



## MisterMe (May 17, 2009)

The Dell Photo AIO Printer 810 and its Lexmark twin are host-based printers. They work only under Windows. The technical term is _paperweight_.


----------

